# Choosing A Dripper



## Reinvanhardt (14/4/14)

I want to add a new dripper to my collection and will most probably be getting a Fast Tech clone. I have a Trident already (which I love) so here are my narrowed down options:


Trident V2 
Omega
Gaia
Igo-M
As you can tell from the links they are all airflow adjustable. I prefer to have the different draw options.

Does anyone have any experience with either of these? Is there something else you want me to consider?

I'm inclined towards the Igo-M, as a dual and quad coil setup will be super easy and it's got the option of an extremely open draw. Trident V2 is sure to be a winner but this version seems to be full of flaws. Omega and Gaia looks solid.

Your advice on this topic will be sincerely appreciated and future generations are sure to prosper from it.


----------



## thekeeperza (14/4/14)

I have the Omega. My initial impressions are here. After using it for a few weeks I do like it and have come to love the adjustable airflow. If you enjoy serious airflow this won't disappoint - the air holes are about 3mm. Not the easiest to build coils on as the base cup is deep and the post holes are below the rim of the cup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (14/4/14)

Igo M would be my choice .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (14/4/14)

Cool thanks guys. I'm still in two minds regarding the Igo-M and Omega. Will make the decision when the time comes to order and let you know.


----------



## Andre (14/4/14)

I know nothing of these drippers, but do like the look of the Igo-M.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (14/4/14)

That Igo-M would be my choice too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

